# Happy Birthday Creepy Canmore



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday CC


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a wonderful birthday CreepyCanmore!!*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Creepy C!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday. It's a great time of year for a birthday. Lucky you.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday CC!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry it's late.
Happy Be-lated Birthday CC!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm sorry as well, hope it was a great day!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I spent the day dismantling the haunt in the garage...sigh...

At least I got to eat too much cake and went to bed early to digest it.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday CC..


----------

